

NY Times waiting till last moment to renew domain name? - mitchellboy
http://dodomainer.com/2011/06/28/general-interest/nytimes-online-no-more-come-2012/

======
mitchellboy
I didn`t say they were waiting til the last minute. I asked the question. How
long does the NY Times need to decide to renew?

------
bdesham
They have six months to renew the domain name… they’re hardly “waiting until
the last minute”.

